# Aww Sooty Fawn Baby ;]



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

shes 8 week old on sunday.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG you got her and you didnt tell me 

She's gorgeous :001_wub:

I am coming to steal her


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

How blimmin adorable!!! My Larry boy would just love her!!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> OMG you got her and you didnt tell me
> 
> She's gorgeous :001_wub:
> 
> I am coming to steal her


My dad went and goit her while i was at work :thumbup:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> How blimmin adorable!!! My Larry boy would just love her!!


shes look even better when her ears drop lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> shes look even better when her ears drop lol


I was just thinking she looks like a nethie :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

awwww she so adorable :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Awwwwwww, cutsie or what!!!!  I love the first photo!!! :thumbup::thumbup: I'm coming to steal her!!! Looks like she would fit in my pocket very nicely


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh my, what a cutie pie. She's so small and gorgeous.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a Dwarf Lop buck exactly the same! Called Charlie! :thumbup: :001_wub:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

This little girlie needs a name


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

I think she looks like a Rosie, Daisy or Bluebell :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> This little girlie needs a name


Sooty 

Belle
Princess sooty :lol:
Angelica


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cuteeeee  x


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Gorgeous girlie  She looks just like my Fernie.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwww she is adorable, I would keep her secure because Im thinking of stealing her too. I think she looks like the Grand Duchess Sooty Mc Fawn.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

call her Minnie!!!  x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i love sootys! shes stunning! 

what about Muffin lol she looks edible


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

How about Princess Rosie Fernie Soot :s


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Call her Lola! That way my Charlie can have a cyber girlfriend!

My daughter named Charlie after the cartoon ''Charlie and Lola'' LOL!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> How about Princess Rosie Fernie Soot :s


As long as the Rosie in her doesnt make her crazy like my Rosie :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> As long as the Rosie in her doesnt make her crazy like my Rosie :lol:


well it will be shortend to Princess anyway for her hutch im getting them all plaques


----------

